# Aulonocara rubescens or German Red or what?



## cdunn1221 (Feb 19, 2012)

Just got this guy yesterday, he is very red for his size 2.5". They didn't know what type of peacock he was exactly. Really hoping he is just very colorful and not hormoned (I will be quite ticked if he's hormoned)


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I dunno what else he could be other than the two you mention.
As your in the states I guess its likely to be desended from those bred by Rubescens in Florida. The form was first bred in the Netherlands the same fish was later bred in Germany to get the German Red then imported to the states and became the Ruby Red then bred by Rubescens in Florida.
I guess if thats right its a line bred Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" (Chipoka).

Guys please correct me if I am wrong bit guessing/unsure on this.

All the best James


----------



## marvo (Nov 24, 2010)

Aulonocara sp Ruby Red


----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

*24Tropheus*
You said it best. It's just a line bred Aulonocara stuartgranti (chipoka). The names German Red, , Ruby Red, Rubescens, and Rubin Red are pretty much just all trade names for the same fish. It might be hormoned but I wouldn't see any reason why he couldn't be that colorful if he was the dominant fish in the tank.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I don't know if the names mean much anymore, or just how many actual lines has been bred or kept. In the US the names tend to be meaningless, and some fish do seem to be crossed lines.

I would say to call him a Rubescens. Looks like a nice fish, similar to a Maleri Sunshine. I've seen German Red that reminded me more of a Red Shoulder in the head. Who knows if many breeders keep the lines "pure".

They don't usually hormone larger fish that I've seen, so I think you okay.


----------



## cdunn1221 (Feb 19, 2012)

ok thanks everyone


----------

